# Is it too late for me to become super fit?



## Potty (Jul 21, 2012)

4 Years ago I spent a year getting fit. I wasn't super fit, but I could run 16 miles easily. Before that I was 18 stone and lazy. Then some stuff happened in my life and I've basically abused my body for the last 4 years, smoking, drinking and eating nothing but meat and potatoes. 

My question is, if I started a fresh could I become super fit and run a marathon for a hobby on a regular basis... or have I done too much damage to my body to recover fully?

If I could go back to childhood, I would have probably taken better care of myself... I worry that my abuse will mean I can never become a sports machine.


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 21, 2012)

Smoking and drinking for 4 years probably will not have hugely detrimental consquences. Don't get me wrong, it is bad for you and you'll have decreased your maximum fitness levels but you'll be able to get to marathon pace again.

What is it you're training for? Long distance specifically or all round fitness?


----------



## Potty (Jul 21, 2012)

Well.. If I have to come clean, I've been smoking and drinking (on and off) for longer. But I'm starting to feel the effects of this abuse and want to do something about it... but my mentality wont let me start a project unless I think I can ace it.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jul 21, 2012)

Start with "How old are you...?" Without that knowledge it is difficult to advise.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 21, 2012)

Potty, you need to join a fitness forum or similar if you want real support and motivation. Here, the only people you’ll get telling you what to do are old farts like me, who’s never raised a sweat in his life, or like ***, pretending to be a body-builder when everyone who attends his signings knows he’s Bunter reincarnated.

Imho, it all depends on how old you are. Up to about 40, all other things being equal, you should be able to gain whatever fitness level you desire. Beyond that…


----------



## ElDavido (Jul 21, 2012)

Join Fitocracy, is a site that uses gamification as an incentive for exercise. You gain points for workouts, and what do points mean? Well nothing but it's a nice way of keeping track. Also its satisfying having a badge next to your name saying you can deadlift twice your bodyweight..


----------



## Writ (Jul 21, 2012)

Potty said:


> If I could go back to childhood, I would have probably taken better care of myself... I worry that my abuse will mean I can never become a sports machine.



Potty, you _are_ a sports machine. Writ believes in you. Sixteen miles was very good by the way.

Hey, if you need motivation look at that video become a web sensation of that young female Aussie sprinter doing her warm up dance. You'll look like Zeus in no time. Just take some ice with you down to kangaroo land if you plan on going jogging.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 21, 2012)

Potty, you'll certainly get closer to being superfit by trying than by not trying. I've been on the 'see food and eat it, sleep in and don't work out' plan for too long and I can tell you that it doesn't work very well for fitness. I know what I have to do to change it...it's a matter of actually doing it.


----------



## Kyle R (Jul 21, 2012)

Stop smoking, first of all! Google "smoker lungs" and look at the images if you need the motivation to quit.

My step-father's coworker just had one of his lungs removed last month. The culprit: smoking.

Can you imagine having one of your lungs removed? I can't imagine that guy's headspace right now. I assume it's a place full of fear and intense regret.

You don't want to end up in that place.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2012)

It's never to late to be healthy. Fitness is a great way to get there, as well as eating right and NOT smoking and drinking. ;0)

As you know, if you used to run 16 miles no problem, it's all about conditioning. 

Start off like you did when you used to run. Maybe join a running room? Start slow and don't expect too much at first. Run or jog one minute to start and walk 3 minutes, then jog one minute and walk 3 again. .. Over and over... start to change those times as you get more comfortable... start running 5 minutes and walking 2... and on and on.

I LOVE running. If I don't, I feel like I'm missing something from my day. I HAVE to run and workout everyday. It just becomes a part of your regular routine and it becomes like eating; you feel like you have to do it. I run and fast pace walk 10-14 km everyday. 

My advice is, if you really want it -- DO IT! 

If you're feeling lazy and want to skip it that day -- DON'T! 

Get your butt in your running shoes, put on your running outfit and just start your workout. Before too long, you'll feel so much better and you'll WANT to run all the time. 

Well, at least that's the way it is with me and friends that run. 

Find someone or something that will motivate you and grab on to it and don't let go! 

Good luck with it! I hope you have fun.


----------



## Potty (Jul 21, 2012)

Join another forum? I can just about cope with this one!

I was just wondering if fitness is one of those things you have to grasp young or if it can be done at any time... I might post up a daily log of my journey to super fitness, pictures included


----------



## Trilby (Jul 21, 2012)

If four years ago you could run 16miles easy - then I don't see how you could not build your fitness levels back up to or near that again.

You are 4yrs older. I don't know how old you are and you have gained weight - so check with your GP that you are up to it, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 21, 2012)

Potty said:


> Join another forum? I can just about cope with this one!
> 
> I was just wondering if fitness is one of those things you have to grasp young or if it can be done at any time... I might post up a daily log of my journey to super fitness, pictures included


Oooo pictures...maybe enlist some of the other guys here so that we can finally have a Hunks of WF calendar?


----------



## garza (Jul 21, 2012)

I smoked for 52 years and quit when the surgeon told me, after taking out my burst appendix, that I'd given the anesthetist a hard time because my lungs were messed up from smoking. He said that if I kept smoking and the lungs got any worse, the next time I needed surgery I probably would never wake up.

That was ten years ago. I've not smoked since, not so much as a single cigarette, but when I cough I can taste stale tobacco smoke.

When I turned 70 I had a physical exam and told the doctor I wanted to get back in the shape I was in when I was 25. Yeah. He laughed too. 

Now I'm about to turn 72 and I'm trying to get back in the shape I was in when I was 70. You hit that chronological tipping point and it's a fast downhill slide.


----------



## Potty (Jul 21, 2012)

Everytime I talk to you, Garza, I have a mid life crisis.


----------



## garza (Jul 21, 2012)

So get with the programme. Eat less. Drink less. Stop smoking. Exercise.

And do see your GP before you make any radical lifestyle changes. 

Trouble is, you already know all this. We all do. We've heard it all our lives, but few of us take it seriously until something inside blows up or breaks.

However old you are, it's not too late to get into better shape than you are in today. And I apologise for triggering another mid-life crisis. It's an old habit.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 22, 2012)

garza said:


> You hit that chronological tipping point and it's a fast downhill slide.


Tell me about it. Wait until you're 76, and the slide becomes rocket-propelled.


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jul 22, 2012)

Hiya Potty,

Based on what you have told us and after a medical check and some serious training, I'm pretty sure you will be able to improve on past performances. 

"Superfit", well that's a relative term but if you mean like "winning Olympic Gold", that depends on many factors including a combination of dedication and the genetic lottery.

Go for it Potty!

Ian

Interesting article for 60+ runners - running for the over 60's


----------



## garza (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone up for 70+ football? I can think of half a dozen sponsors...


----------



## JosephB (Jul 22, 2012)

Sure -- I can see it now -- "The Milk of Magnesia Bowl."


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jul 22, 2012)

JosephB said:


> Sure -- I can see it now -- "The Milk of Magnesia Bowl."




heh, heh ...cheeky! The milder form of general anesthetic for frail patients is nic-named "milk of amnesia". LOL


----------



## Potty (Jul 22, 2012)

Going off your profile picture, Ian, I thought this thread might tempt you out of lurker status


----------



## garza (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, Joe, it all Depends...


----------



## IanMGSmith (Jul 22, 2012)

Potty said:


> Going off your profile picture, Ian, I thought this thread might tempt you out of lurker status



OMG that predictable! LOL


----------



## Alabastrine (Jul 23, 2012)

You are NEVER too old to get fit. I have to ask Potty...how old are you?


----------



## Potty (Jul 23, 2012)

Old enough!


----------



## candid petunia (Jul 23, 2012)

How about this? It's good for tracking exercise and food (=estimated calories); and if you're really intent on getting fit, seeing so many calories consumed by unhealthy food _burns _you.

My Fitness Pal

SparkPeople.com


----------



## Foxee (Jul 23, 2012)

Potty said:


> Old enough!


No, the question should be, "Are you taller than the clown?" Age doesn't matter. At least, I hope not.


----------



## Gamer_2k4 (Jul 23, 2012)

I was on the fence about posting here, but now I have to, just to have two people with identical sigs next to each other.  (And a quick post search to accuse Foxee of ripping off me only served to show just how unobservant I've been all this time. )

Anyway, Potty, you can always get fit again...it just takes more work as you get older.  However, even if you don't ever get to running 50 miles every afternoon, your body is definitely going to thank you for making its job easier.



The Backward OX said:


> Potty, you need to join a fitness forum or similar if you want real support and motivation. Here, the only people you’ll get telling you what to do are old farts like me, who’s never raised a sweat in his life, or like ***, pretending to be a body-builder when everyone who attends his signings knows he’s Bunter reincarnated.



Ah...perhaps my lack of enthusiasm toward writing can be explained by my more athletic build, then.


----------



## JimJanuary (Jul 24, 2012)

Potty said:


> I wasn't super fit, but I could run 16 miles easily



Dude that's pretty impressive. Most people in my town can barely walk 6kms without getting exhausted


----------



## The Backward OX (Jul 24, 2012)

Potto, I've figured it out. Buy that canal boat, get rid of the 'orse...what 'orse, do I 'ear you ask? The 'orse that clumps along the towpath towing the boat...then YOU take the rope between your teeth, and set orf. Before you know it, you'll be in the next town, you'll have lost 5kg, and you'll be on the way to developing muscles like Big Arnie's. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Potty (Jul 24, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> and you'll be on the way to developing muscles like Big Arnie's.




Or on my way to the nearest cemetery.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2012)

Potty said:


> Or on my way to the nearest cemetery.


 So...I've been exercising....anyway, about a year ago I had this bad dream. I don't remember what it was about but I could feel that _my heart was racing at full speed_. I start to wake up an' then I'm getting really worried that I could have a heart attack from the 'heart racing'. Then I asked myself, _how's your heart feel? _(it was still goin' like a mile a minute) It actually felt fine. See, it was already used to running at high speed while I was exercising. I immediately felt better. My heart slowed down and I went back to sleep. So, I'm guessing I won't be croakin' from a heart attack any time soon...(one less thing!)


----------



## Potty (Jul 24, 2012)

Kevin said:


> So, I'm guessing I won't be croakin' from a heart attack any time soon...(one less thing!)



Nope, but an aneurysm will get you regardless. Sleep well!


----------



## jroland0482 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am doing the couch to 5K plan, I have been terribly out of shape since my pregnancy (my son is 15 months now, so I am out of excuses lol) and its progressive


----------

